# Red Oak vs white oak?



## Motorboat40 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just cut some red oak today and split it today hoping it will be seasoned enough to use this summer. Was wonder what type of oak is better for smoking red or white oak? And also if anyone has ever used chestnut oak to smoke with? And lastly I've heard that you shouldn't use wood with fungus that grows on the bark? I included some pictures of the wood I cut today with the fungus that was growing in the bark. Any advice is appreciated.
	

		
			
		

		
	















This was a perfectly healthy tree that I cut down last year becasue it starting blocking the dish signal for our tv when it had leaves on it.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 16, 2020)

I have never worried about moss on the bark, mushrooms would be another story, not sure but deer prefer white oak acorns over red.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 16, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I have never worried about moss on the bark, mushrooms would be another story, not sure but deer prefer white oak acorns over red.


That's what I was thinking how the deer prefer the smaller sweeter white oak acorns but I'm going to cut up some white oak to and test them both.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

Strip the bark and you can use either one.  I don't know what Chestnut Oak is however.

I seriously doubt if anyone can tell if food was smoked with red oak or white oak because I have used both and no one knew the difference.

John


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm a red oak fan . I always strip the bark from oak  , or any wood with thick bark .


----------



## mike243 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have never stripped the bark but most of my cooks with wood I have cut has been hickory , now I have been know to strip the bark of scaly to use latter grilling. it is awesome for flavor and a little goes a long way


----------



## kmmamm (Feb 18, 2020)

Only measurable  difference I have found between cured red and white is that red seems to catch and burn a little faster than white.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 2, 2020)

Red oak is a closer cousin to post oak than a white oak, but having said that; I like both and use both. Whatever I have available to me. I had a big pile of white oak I had been using, and now my BIL has a big pile of red oak. The red oak is 6 months old and has aged long enough to start cooking with it.  I try to use wood splits that are 6-12 months old... And I always use the bark....I don't knock it off.


----------

